# Negros millipede



## Avesno (Dec 16, 2009)

This millipede is photographed on Negros island, Philippines. Medium size. If possible, some ID-help would be nice!


----------



## plo (Dec 16, 2009)

Now that one looks like my flameleg milli. Wish I could help you with the scientific name, but all I've seen it as is flameleg millipede.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 16, 2009)

It is the flameleg, Trigoniulus sp.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking milli.

Had a quick search and come up with Trigoniulus sp


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice flameleg, the ones bred in the hobby originally came from Negros Island.


----------



## millipeter (Dec 18, 2009)

It's _Trigoniulus macropygus_, a common species on several philippine islands.


----------

